# They almost got away with it



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

It was looking pretty darn grim last night for me and a buddy. Had to put the boat on the trailer 3 times last night and even on the third launch ill bet we went over 2 hours without seeing a fish, bed or even stingray. Damn northeast wind wanted to go east when it felt like it kept us skunked for over 4 hours. Thankfully persistence pays off or stubbornness, your call. Watched another sunrise over the water like god meant for it to be and had a long cold ride back to the launch.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice batch of flatties! Good job. Persistance and stubbornness, together, always pays off.:thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish for sure with the way that wind was blowin. Are those FL fish they look to light to have come from muddy AL.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job Bobby. Thought about it last night, but that wind and my old bones are no match. Way to hang in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure where there from only where they're going


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

No kidding Terry, last night was the coldest I've been in a while. And we were both wearing neoprene waders. Next time I won't forget the under armour.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc, surely you can recognize those are Al fish?? As long as you've been doing this. Those AL fish are shaped more like a football, while those FL fish are long and skinny. JUST KIDDING Bobby I'm hitting Bass Pro for some neoprene waders today. Just a good idea you had.* Sunrise, been there and done that*


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish Bobby !!! I know how those cold night are.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Marc, surely you can recognize those are Al fish?? As long as you've been doing this. Those AL fish are shaped more like a football, while those FL fish are long and skinny. JUST KIDDING Bobby I'm hitting Bass Pro for some neoprene waders today. Just a good idea you had.* Sunrise, been there and done that*


Yeah Terry I should have looked closer. But with the way the wind blew on this side of the state I don't know of but one place you might could have gone last night.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc, this side was just as bad. My old bones can't hang with that wind and cold.


----------

